# Media Personality Stereotypes



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I am the Stiff Upper Lip Heroic Sociopath who is a Magnificent Bastard who is also a Well Intentioned Extremist.



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StiffUpperLip said:


> _"It's a difficult decision. [pause] ...all right. It's Friday and the sun is shining. You won't go to prison."_
> *— A British Judge handing down a sentence.*
> 
> _Robber: "I want money or I will 'effing shoot you."
> ...





http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HeroicSociopath said:


> _Sam: Max, where should I put this (bomb) so it doesn't hurt anyone we know or care about?
> Max: Out the window, Sam! There's nobody but strangers out there.
> **BOOM**!
> Sam: I hope there was nobody on that bus.
> ...





http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MagnificentBastard said:


> _"Rommel, you magnificent bastard, I read your book!" _
> *-Patton*
> 
> Everybody knows what a Chessmaster is like - cold, logical, methodical, sitting above the fray and pulling the strings. His minions and catspaws are everywhere, but he himself stays safe in his fortress, laying his plans with painstaking care. There are no people in his designs, only pieces to be moved about the board.
> ...





http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/WellIntentionedExtremist said:


> _He was just... well, like a lot of madmen. Somewhat accurate view of the problem, really insane view of the solution." _
> *- Kid Radd*
> 
> _"The road to hell is paved with good intentions."
> ...



There's no "Test" to find out which you are. You have to know yourself and all your reasons to get this one accurate.

Have fun:
Archetypical Characters and Stock Characters


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*Lovable Rogue*

Suki Yaki: You're very kind to arrange my escape and bring a car to pick me up.
Phil Moscowitz:: Sweetheart, I hate to tell ya, but you're talking to the wrong guy.
Suki Yaki: Then who are you?!
Phil Moscowitz:: Phil Moscowitz - Loveable Rogue.
-What's Up Tiger Lily?

Bulgarian Woman: What sort of a man is Captain Renault?
Rick: Oh, the same as any other man, only more so.
-Casablanca

Jack Jr.: I'm a con man! I'm a grifter! Loveable rogue!
Adrian Monk: Loveable rogues! People don't call themselves loveable rogues.
Jack Jr.: Loveable rogues do!
-Monk. 

A click below the Anti Hero.

A person who breaks the law, for their own personal profit, but is nice enough and charming enough to allow the audience to root for them. It helps that none of their victims are anyone we know or that they've made sure the audience knew they were jerks, which makes it "okay" to steal from them.

Note that while morally a click below even the Anti Hero, the Lovable Rogue is strongly associated with highly Idealistic series on the Sliding Scale Of Idealism Versus Cynicism, as Cynical series tend not to understand the concept of a Code of Honor, which is usually what makes the Loveable Rogue, well, lovable.

A click above the Lovable Traitor, who is definitely not a nice person, but wins by lowering the audience's expectations so much, that he charms them with a few token Pet The Dog moments (which usually include helping the hero. It's amazing how much fans will overlook if they help the hero).

Anime sometimes overlaps this with the Phantom Thief, Jerk With A Heart Of Gold, and the Gentleman Thief.




*Double Agent*

The guy who's both The Mole and the Reverse Mole. He works for both sides and plays them off against each other. Although often shown as a villain, he can also be a likeable rogue who just happens to have flexible loyalties, or who has problems with both sides and enjoys setting them on each other.

Although it's possible to find a Double Agent in a crime drama, usually as an inside man in the Mob, he's more often seen in spy dramas. The Double Agent is often The Chessmaster.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Blind Seer said:


> Delmar O'Donnell: But how'd he know about the treasure?
> Ulysses Everett McGill: The blind are reputed to possess sensitivities compensating for their lack of sight, even to the point of developing paranormal psychic powers. Now, clearly seeing into the future would fall neatly into that category; its not so surprising then that an organism deprived of its earthly vision...
> Pete: He said we wouldn't get get it. He said we wouldn't get the treasure we seek on account of our obstacles...
> Ulysses Everett McGill: Well what the hell does he know? He's just an ignorant old man.
> ...





Death Seeker said:


> They all think that I am brave
> The strongest link of our chain
> But really I just want a bullet between my eyes
> — Sentenced, "May Today Become The Day"
> ...





Dark Messiah said:


> McNeil: You're not God, Kane!
> Kane: ...No. I'm not God. But I'm a close second.
> —Command And Conquer: Tiberian Sun
> 
> ...





Gentle Giant said:


> Slow to start a fight. Quick to end it.
> — Flavor text for the Golem card, Monster Rancher CCG
> 
> "He has to be nice, he's a giant! If he wasn't nice he'd have villagers coming after him with torches!"
> ...


At least for what is being alluded to in the descriptions.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*Trope-tan* is the Anthropomorphic Moe Personification of the wiki, drawn by troper Fawriel in response to That Other Wiki's Wikipe-tan* 

Physical qualities: 
Drawn in an Animesque style. 
Carries a BFQ, a Big Frickin' ...Quill? 
Is not left-handed 
Displays the AATAFOVS logo proudly. 
On the belt... 
An Idiot Ball, for stupefying opponents. But carrying it means she often forgets what it's there for. 
An icon of Tropey The Wonder Dog. 
A gun. A Russian gun, to be exact.* 
A television remote control. 
A video game system, specifically a Game Boy Advance. 
A wand to work the many secret ways of Wiki Magic (see antics below) 
More belts. Which also happen to be Wicks. 
Has blue hair and odd eyes. Her blue hair and orange top form the TV Tropes colour scheme. 
Sports a Cute Little Fang. 
Buys her clothes at a rummage sale. 
May also sport a lampshade hat. 
Her Goggles Do Nothing. 
They have since been upgraded to see through time 
And the hairstyle is symbolical of the eternal Lumper Vs Splitter wars. 
Engaged in her life's work, pointing things out. 

Other details: 
Also, may or may not have a Slap Slap Kiss romance with that devilish yet sincere fellow known as Tubeelzebub... 
Her mentor was Crystal Dragon Jesus. 
She considers herself The Rival of Wikipe-tan, who's never heard of her. 
Recently discovered to have some sisters. Mysterious Waif-tan is one.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

> Trickster Archetype
> 
> alt title(s): Trickster; The Trickster
> The Trickster openly questions and mocks authority, encourages impulse and enthusiasm, seeks out new ideas and experiences, destroys convention and complacency, promoting chaos and unrest. At the same time, the trickster brings new knowledge, wisdom and many An Aesop. Even when punished horribly for his effrontery, his indomitable spirit keeps him coming back for more.
> ...


This is what seems to fit me best.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ah, you're a ENTP then. (HEHE)

I believe I may have gone a bit overboard.:mellow: However, once I started reading them I couldn't stop, and found quite a few that fit me, somewhat. I'll start with the ones that fit me best, and end with the ones I share some traits with.

This will be broken into two categories. The first is the Stock Characters, while the second will be the Archetypal Characters.




Bunny Ears Lawyer alt title(s): Bunny Ears 
"Well, obviously, Lionel Tribbey is a brilliant lawyer whom we cannot live without, or there would be very little reason not to put him in prison." 
— President Bartlet The West Wing
"How do I solve this? What's the first step? ...What would Batman do?"
—

Click to expand...

*


> *Dr. McNinja, The Adventures of Dr McNinja
> "I'm surprised you can work this well when you're so drunk."
> — * *Yamamoto, Irresponsible Captain Tylor
> Some characters have pervasive or extremely noticeable personality quirks, but somehow avoid Flanderization because they are very good at what they do. Coworkers, superiors, and friends are willing to overlook certain informalities because of this (e.g., a hypothetical highly successful lawyer who happens to wear fuzzy pink bunny ears during all his cases) so long as they get the job done and cause a minimal amount of intentional problems. These characters are slightly different than the Genius Ditz since the unexpected quirks are usually highly visible and only tend to bother new characters who don't know them well. The BEL's quirks also don't tend to give them any relevant advantage in whatever they do. Of course, in the real world, such people are usually kept under far too much scrutiny to complete the programs that would get them into such a position, but fortunately, in TV Land There Are No TherapistsReal Life. Luckily, they're never Ax Crazy. They usually have Ultimate Job Security. *


*



The Profiler A character — generally a psychologist — who has the ability to discern the characteristics of a criminal from the attributes of the crime. In some cases, The Profiler uses a special form of Applied Phlebotinum by way of Writer On Board, taking unerringly correct leaps of reasoning. In others, the phlebotinum is more literal, with the character having psychic abilities that let them see into the past or read the minds of criminals. From the name of the specialty in law enforcement. Also a series of the same name, with a profiler as its main character, naturally enough. The ITV series Wire In The Blood employs The Profiler. Profiling is a real discipline within criminology, and it really does sometimes seem like magic, but in the real world, accurate profiling is one of the hardest things in all of criminal science, and almost never produces a particularly specific result. Real-life profilers try to stress that profiling will never be a replacement for old-fashioned police work, and is better used as a tool to exclude suspects who don't fit the profile as opposed to creating one that will finger the suspect by describing him to a "T" right down to the color of his shoes. It doesn't help that the very first profiler — Dr. James Brussel, an eminent psychologist who consulted on the New York City "Mad Bomber" case in the 1950s — was good enough at it that he could (and did) predict what kind of suit the bomber would be wearing when arrested. Naturally, the public hasn't listened. Side note: The official title for this occupation isn't "Profiler". It is "Forensic/Criminal/Legal Psychologist", depending on the region, but that doesn't sound as cool, so TV land has ignored it. The stereotype of the profiler comes with an auxiliary stereotype that profilers are prone to stress and mental exhaustion, causing anything from nervous breakdowns to to actually becoming psychotic criminals like the ones they've been analyzing. A personalization of the old joke: "Q: What's the difference between a psychologist and a coal miner? A: The psychologist goes down deeper and comes up dirtier."

Click to expand...





Phony Psychic The grift-speak name for a person that runs a psychic game is 'Reader'. And it ain't about Tarot cards. They are the profilers of the grift world. A reader learns more about where a mark's buttons are with a single side-long glance than most people will ever figure out about him. Certainly more than the mark does, anyway.

Click to expand...





Magnificent Bastard"Rommel, you magnificent bastard, I read your book!"
-

Click to expand...





to do that. Of course, the scrutinizers themselves sometimes ignore quirks that have no relevance to the completion of a program or degree, even in

Click to expand...

*


> *Patton
> Everybody knows what a Chessmaster is like - cold, logical, methodical, sitting above the fray and pulling the strings. His minions and catspaws are everywhere, but he himself stays safe in his fortress, laying his plans with painstaking care. There are no people in his designs, only pieces to be moved about the board. And then there's the Magnificent Bastard. The Magnificent Bastard is what happens when you combine the Chessmaster, the Trickster, and the Manipulative Bastard (sometimes throwing in a bit of Large Ham). He is a bold and charismatic (though not always loveable) rogue who likes to work on his own. He may or may not have a power structure supporting him, but if he does have one, he isn't nearly as dependent on it as a traditional Chessmaster. His best weapons are his audacity, his charisma, and his self-reliance. Instead of trying to control every variable, the Magnificent Bastard is a gambler who plays the odds and wins regularly. In the grand game, he always puts himself into play - he is his own most effective piece. It means being exposed to danger at times, but the benefits are considerable. When an unexpected opportunity appears, he's there to spot it and seize it. He can play other people's emotions like a piano. And when his plans go awry, he's ready to turn a setback into an advantage. In short, he/she/it is a master of Xanatos Speed Chess. All this gives him an extraordinary ability to bounce back from defeat. Unlike most Chessmasters, he knows that the best-laid plans can fail, and when it happens, he never has a Villainous Breakdown. At most, he will allow himself a single moment of fury; more likely, he passes it off with a shrug and a laugh. After that, he sets about weaselling his way out of the consequences of his actions, and usually succeeds. His fondness for working on his own means that even when you deprive him of wealth and status, take away his dupes and catspaws, and foil his elaborate plot, he remains a force to be reckoned with. If you think the Magnificent Bastard is a nice guy, don't. "Selfish, ruthless, and treacherous" are more apt descriptions, if only do to the Minimum Manipulation Quotient needed to become one. Still, audiences usually love him for his style, his wicked sense of humor, and his utter refusal to descend into Wangst. While he is sometimes the Big Bad, he's just as likely to be a Wild Card or The Starscream, and may well end up helping the heroes for his own reasons. The term was first used by General Patton in reference to Erwin Rommel, in the film Patton. However, the Trope Namer is Lionel Luthor of Smallville, who was given this nickname by the Television Without Pity boards. Compare and contrast Smug Snake. The equivalent for craziness rather than brilliant planning is being Crazy Awesome. Contrast the Complete Monster whose evil acts fill the audience with hate and revulsion. One of his fears is to suffer Spikeification and Villain Decay. Another is to go too far without plausibility and become a God Mode Sue or Villain Sue. Of course, remember, Tropes Are Not Good; Creating one of these by dumbing down the other characters will probably be detrimental. Please confine discussion to the discussion page. Any personal anecdotes you may have should go in Troper Tales: Magnificent Bastard. FOR THE LAST TIME, THIS IS A VILLAINS TROPE! NO HEROES ALLOWED ANYWHERE ON THIS PAGE!*


*



Villain Protagonist "The biggest problem in the series is something that no amount of editing can get around: The series compels viewers to empathize with a serial killer, to root for him to prevail, to hope he doesn't get discovered." —

Click to expand...

*


> *(PTC) President Tim Winter on Dexter
> 
> An interesting twist on conventional storytelling is to take the Sympathetic POV and hand it to one of the Villains. Although "hero" and "protagonist" are frequently used interchangeably, it can be fun to take Evil's side and root for it to win over the boring goody two-shoes. Sometimes "Anti Hero" is used to mean this, but a distinction can be drawn between a Darker And Edgier good guy and an actual bad guy who just happens to be the protagonist. Sometimes overlaps with a type of Anti Villain, such as Affably Evil, Noble Demon, or Well Intentioned Extremist; but an Anti Villain can be an antagonist, and a Villain Protagonist can be bad to the bone. The Sympathetic POV can be justified by setting the Villain Protagonist against something even worse, or by exposing the heroic antagonists as hypocrites who are Not So Different. However, if done poorly, that can feel like a cop-out. The best villain protagonists are either simply larger than life, funny as Hell — or both. They may fall into the Heroic Sociopath or Magnificent Bastard roles through it, as the audience cheer them on because of their obviously villainous qualities. A Villain Protagonist (especially in a comedy) is very likely to go down in flames at the end. Whether this counts as a Downer Ending or not is left to the viewer. Of course, in the case of videogames, some will allow you to choose to be evil, but that's another trope entirely; only when the character you play automatically defaults to villainy does this trope apply. *


*



Heroic Sociopath

Click to expand...

*


> *Sam: Max, where should I put this (bomb) so it doesn't hurt anyone we know or care about?
> * *Max: Out the window, Sam! There's nobody but strangers out there.
> * ***BOOM**!
> * *Sam: I hope there was nobody on that bus.
> ...


*



Brilliant But Lazy 
An inversion of the Genius Ditz or the Crouching Moron Hidden Badass, you have the Brilliant But LazyRefuse The Callguess who decided to give them a break?

Click to expand...





Badass Bookworm "Look buddy. I'm an engineer. That means I solve problems. Not problems like "What is beauty?" because that would fall under the purview of your conundrums of philosophy. I solve practical problems. For instance, how am I going to stop some big mean motherhubbard from tearing me a structurally superfluous new behind? The answer: use a gun. And if that don't work, use more gun."
— Meet the Engineer
This character is a quiet smart guy who is physically unimposing, naive and softspoken but with hidden depths of formidable physical and practical skills that no one except perhaps his closest friends suspect exist. Typically, s/he is in an All Of The Other Reindeer and/or The So Called Coward situation where most everyone around the character sneers at the bookworm's unusually innovative ideas and his quietly thoughtful nature. To them, they are proof that the character is a muddle-headed egghead who is no match for them, so killing him and his friends should be a snap to further their plans. However, when that's tried, the villains learn to their sorrow how gravely they've underestimated the character as he wipes the floor with them. For instance especially in fantasy settings, the bookworm reveals that his "all A's education" extends into combat skills like swordsmanship and archery. Coupled with the proper motivation such as The Power Of Friendship, he becomes a living buzzsaw when forced to fight and often has additional training in strategy and tactics that would make Hannibal proud. Even worse, he could know arcane fighting techniques like nerve strikes that can reduce the biggest bruiser into a fetal position of pain with one touch. In modern settings, they usually are ridiculously accurate with handguns, sometimes noting that working on electronics takes really steady hands. Furthermore, his unusual ideas turn out to be brilliant weapons and/or tactics that make him all but invincible. In short, he may be an "egghead", but it's his enemies who get egg in their faces. Note this is a different trope from the typical Secret Identity superhero like early Peter Spider Man Parker as no one suspects the nerd to be the superhero. Closely related to, and overlaps with, the Genius Bruiser. In general, a Badass BookwormGenius Bruiser looks huge and powerfully muscled, then unexpectedly shows off an intellectual side. May overlap with Hot Librarian. If the "egghead" seems sufficiently divorced from reality, it may lead to a Crouching Moron Hidden Badass. Strangely it rarely overlaps with The Chessmaster or other similar archetypes where being a bookworm allows them to be badass. Also compare the Adventurer Archaeologist — a bookworm in polite academic company and a badass for the other 99% of the plot. There may be so many Badass Bookworms because they lend themselves to being a Mary Sue for the typical writer.

Click to expand...





Private Detective alt title(s): Private Investigator 
Down these mean streets a man must go who is not himself mean, who is neither tarnished nor afraid. The detective must be a complete man and a common man and yet an unusual man. He must be, to use a rather weathered phrase, a man of honor. He talks as the man of his age talks, that is, with rude wit, a lively sense of the grotesque, a disgust for sham, and a contempt for pettiness.  "The Simple Art Of Murder", Raymond Chandler

A seeker character frequently used in Detective Drama. A professional detective not directly affiliated with a police department in any official sense (although many will have contacts in the department, and it's not uncommon for members of this profession to have been either police officers or previously worked in law-enforcement, as many of the skill sets overlap), a Private Detective takes on cases that private citizens bring to them - however, whilst they aren't supposed to investigate crimes (which are official matters for the police, who often look dimly upon private detectives sticking their noses in - both in fiction and in real life), they usually find themselves knee-deep in murders, robberies and kidnappings by the end of the story. Although it's more common for a Private Detective these days to be treated as just one step away from the Amateur Sleuth, the classic Archetype of the Private Detective - and the one that has generally stuck in the mind of people when they think of the profession - is the hard-bitten, hard-living, chain-smoking and heavy-drinking gumshoe so beloved of Film Noir, clad in a fedora and trenchcoat, possessing a sharp, biting wit and prone to giving a Private Eye Monologue at every opportunity. They're also usually the only people who can - or are allowed to - describe themselves as 'Dicks' without either irony or insult. The page quote - from an essay by Chandler - essentially describes how these characters are often written; hard-bitten and cynical, but with their own sense of morality and rigid codes of honour and ethics that lift them above the sleaze they often face down.

Click to expand...





Defective Detective The brilliant detective must not only outwit criminals, he must also overcome more personal challenges.

Click to expand...





Crazy Survivalist "I got my fist
I got my plan
I got survivalism"

Click to expand...

*


> *and let loose on the world, with the character, who is more than capable of taking care of any situation that the heroes have to deal with, but doesn't care. He'd rather relax and do nothing than help. This character will always when it comes, feeling that, whatever's going on, it's not his problem. Expect such a character to be indifferent, uncaring, and, at worst, obnoxious or self-centered. However, when it's crunch time, and the heroes need someone to come save them, looks like your standard geek, but then displays a surprising amount of physical prowess, whereas a* *Nine Inch Nails - Survivalism
> 
> "The guys at work used to laugh when I hit the rifle range at lunch. Ain't so funny now, is it?" * *Louis, Left 4 Dead
> 
> They're coming, but they're not gonna get me, not without a fight! Who's "they"? Doesn't matter! It could be an Alien Invasion, a Zombie Apocalypse, or even butterflies! (those are some nasty bastards) But whatever they are, I'm prepared! I have me this bowie knife, tinfoil hat, good old two-barreled Betsyextended family), and a year's supply of food and water... What? "Share"? "Help other survivors"? It's a dog-eat-smaller-yappy-dog world out there, "friend", and if ya ain't strong enough to defend yourself... Oh, I see what you're about, you want to stick a crazy straw in my neck and steal my stuff, don't you?! That's right, back away from the crazy person... Crazy Prepared like a FOX! You want me to help you fight them? You can't fight them anymore than an ant fights an elephant, everyone who tries ends up Dying Like Animals! Ain't seen bloodshed like that since the war... "Calm down"? I am calm! I am the very picture of calm! And Rational, too! Wait a minute... you're one of THEM! Don't you go anywhere, I'll go get the rest of my Untrusting Community to lynch you! No matter how many orphans you save! I'll do what it takes to survive!*


*



Mad Scientist "Young man, I'm not a god, I'm a scientist. We're like gods, but more irresponsible."—

Click to expand...

*


> (plus her *Rashid, Commitment Hour
> They laughed at me at the university. They called my theories mad. But I'll show them... I'll show them ALL! They're scientists, they're somewhat scatterbrained, and they are frequently working for the bad guys, often building implausible gadgetry or slightly ridiculous superweapons. They tend to wear lab coats, have wild hair, and speak with put-on Central European accents (based on the many scientists who fled Central Europe from the Nazis and the Soviets). Sometimes they will talk like Peter Lorre, or engage in Sesquipedalian Loquaciousness. Often they will possess more than one Morally Ambiguous Doctorate. Probably inspired by several people fictional and real: Doctor Frankenstein, Rotwang of the silent movie classic Metropolis and Albert Einstein. It's worth mentioning that while prominent scientists through the ages have often been a little... off, they are not true mad scientists: to be a Mad Scientist, both you and the science has to be mad. The one person who's come closest to this in real life may have been Nikola Tesla. They tend to have vast stockpiles of Applied Phlebotinum available, and are frequently the manifestations of a particularly egregious Ass Pull on the part of the scriptwriters. Mad Scientists often do a lot of hand-waving and cackling as they construct or summon the Monster Of The Week or repair the villain's Humongous Mecha, which is usually only dimly visible in a gigantic foggy cloud of expository Techno Babble. When confronted about their amorality, expect them to shout that the true value of their work is "For Science!" Some examples more than others emphasize that the bad science is incredibly broad-based. Biology, chemistry, medicine, physics are merely some of the mastered fields. (This may have been more realistic when scientists were "natural philosophers".) Technological mastery may include robotics, mechanical, electrical, and so forth, although in Real Life researchers of basic science such as university professors may not be that swift at using computers, for instance. Despite being the type that should never attract women (unless a rare tragic figure), the Mad Scientista beautiful daughter for the hero to fall in love with. Or perhaps a child of much strangerprovenance. Often, nowadays, you'll see a good-aligned Mad Scientist (a Techno Wizard), whose job is usually providing the hero with their own stockpiles of Applied Phlebotinum. This character will frequently be an example of The Mad Hatter as well. A Mad Scientist or two can be responsible for a Schizo TechMecha Mooks, etc, and be perfectly willing to vivisect any interesting specimens... human and non. They also might be the only ones able to resurrect Lost Technology. A very frequent trope, still around today. It is in webcomics however, that mad scientists have come into their own as leading characters. Typically comes equipped with a Mad Scientist Laboratory possibly on a tropical island or in a European castle. He'll often be assisted by The Igor. An increasingly common take on this trope is that Mad Science is a disease, either hereditary (in which case the afflicted may come from a long line of mad scientists), or transmissible through contagious ideas. The opposite of this character is the The Professor, a brilliant scientist who is unambiguously a hero; however, they overlap more and more often lately. The Reluctant Mad Scientist, a specific type, is a moral free agent who is sought after by both the villain and the hero. He is obsessed with his work and can't be held accountable. He is the only person who can build or disarm the MacGuffin, which he will gladly do for either side if asked because all he cares about is research.* *traditionally has world and fill it with the detritus of decades of worth of monster projects, *


*

I'm complicated, tis. I'll do the Archetypals in the next post because I haven't go done reading all of them yet. :dry:*


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

No... The tropers have gotten to you, too?! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

I'll post something later when I've had a chance to look through the various tropes.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd add the Trope of The Dumbledoor to my description.


----------



## kwomack (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd add the Trope of The Dumbledore to my description.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

> Somebody Else's Problem
> _"It's like a blind spot. It's something you don't see, or can't see, or your brain doesn't let you see because it assumes that it's Somebody. Else's. Problem."_—*Ford Prefect*, _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (though this is actually describing a Weirdness Censor as a form of Applied Phlebotinum)
> 
> 
> ...





> The Nondescript_"Don't use seven words when four will do. Don't shift your weight, look always at your mark but don't stare, be specific but not memorable, be funny but don't make him laugh. He's got to like you then forget you the moment you've left his side. And no matter what you do, for the love of God don't, under any circumstances—"_— *Robert "Rusty" Ryan* (shortly before being called away), _Ocean's Eleven_
> 
> 
> Basically, this trope is when a character is described as being "utterly unmemorable." They have a boring face, boring brown eyes, boring brown hair, they're not too tall or too short, they're not too fat or too thin, and their voice is often a Creepy Monotone (but not so creepy that it's memorable). They might even drive a Volvo. In short, the only reason they're interesting at all is because of how uninteresting they appear.
> ...


Myup, that's me.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Whoops, sorry for the double post!


----------



## justanother (Jun 25, 2014)

Gahsp... I love tv tropes:shocked:


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm the classic white knight, lol.


----------

